# Cimarron FT..



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

Qual Results...

1. Rock River Assistant Joe Lane/Scott Dewey 
2. Fargo's Rising River Mike Boley/Michael Boley 
3. Ten Bears Guiness Tony Hall/Scott Dewey 
4. Apache Buck IV David Buskirk/Gabe Withrow 

RJ: Hilltop's Truman Tucker John Pease/Bart Peterson 
J: Withrow's Where I Roam Gabe Withrow/Gabe Withrow 

congrats to all!

I don't have all the callbacks for the open but I think there were 24 callbacks after the the 1st series.

todd


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Callbacks*

25 dogs back to land blind, which starts at 8 am

1-4, 7-8, 10-11, 13, 16-19, 22, 25, 32-33, 35, 37, 40, 42-43, 47, 49, 53


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to Mike Boley and Rainy on their Qual 2nd!

FOM


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there any new information on the Open callbacks or results?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open Results*

*1) Kate, O: Young, H: Peterson*
*2) Truman O: Regan, H: Schrader*
*3) Boone O: Widner, H: Schrader*
*4) Molly O: Pirelli, H: Dewey*
*RJ) Louie O: Schweikert, H: Dewey*

*JAMS: J-LO O/H Biesemeier*

*Thief : O: Seivert, H: Dewey*
*Roux: O:Barnett, H: Schrader*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Kate ran a beautiful trial at Metro.... Kudo's to she and Bart!!

O.K. Boley,,,, move on to the amateur!!! :razz: Good for Rainey Jane and you!!

Angie


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

does anyone have any news on the AM?


----------



## lilhank (Oct 10, 2004)

Congrat's Mr.Mike and Rainey!!!!!!!!

Jason


----------



## DuckManiac (May 10, 2004)

Congratulations to Mike and Rainey.

Angie, 

Rainey has placed in several Quals, has two 2nds but still has no win. I would keep double staking her until she either gets a blue or places in the Am. My Zia never did get a blue in the Qual and now that she placed in an Am I can’t run her in the minor stakes. It sure would have been nice to have a blue Qual ribbon to hang next Zia’s blue Derby ribbon. Those blue ribbons are awful hard to come by.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Derby news?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Frank Prices choc dog, Roux, won the AM with Tim West as handler. Congrats to Roux, Frank and Tim.

2blackdogs


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Al Honeycutt said:


> Frank Prices choc dog, Roux, won the AM with Tim West as handler. Congrats to Roux, Frank and Tim.
> 
> 2blackdogs


Awesome dudes, congratulations!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Tim and Frank!!!

Aaron


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrat's to Roux, Tim West, and Frank Price!!!

William W


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATS to Roux, my friends Frank and Debbie Price and my training buddy Tim West on winning a tough Am this weekend.
Also congrats to Brian Biesemeier and J-Lo on their second, Pete Marcellus and Daisy on their third, and Scott Carruth and Wiz on their fourth place. RJ to John Skibber and Pippa, jams to Mike Loggins and Innie, Sharon Harkrider and Case (way to go girl) and John Freeman and Ginger.
Full results will be on EE shortly.
Thanks everyone, especially our awesome bird boys from Peppers Ranch for your help this weekend.


----------



## okvet (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats to Roux and good job Tim. YOU and Frank have a mighty fine dog---good thing he doesn't know he's a chocolate

WTG Team!
todd


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Tim and Frank! He's a really nice dog!


John


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Roux's littermate Drake won the Amateur today at the Northwest RTC Trial in Carnation Washington!


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats Frank, Tim, and most importantly Roux. Who hoo!

tt


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Sylvia McClure and Gracie

At their very first field trial, they brought home third place in what I heard was a VERY tough derby!!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations also to Tim, Roux, and Frank for Roux's success this weekend!

Anyone who has put on a trial knows how hard it is to do well at your club's trial!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to Go Big Daddy! Congratulations Tim and Frank with Wing Magic Louisiana "Roux" on your Amateur Win Today.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, yall. 

A special thanks to our club members who worked their tails off all weekend. Frank and Debbie Price, Judy and Kent Carter and Mike Loggins, these folks are the backbone of our club...words can't express my gratitude for your hard work.

Special thanks to our judges, Ted Shih and David Buskirk in the Open. David stepped up and moved from the Qual to the Open on MONDAY to replace Vicky Lamb who had a crisis in her own club that precluded her from judging for us. Ted and David put on a great Open and did three series on Saturday with no rush and good tests.

Steve Schneeberger volounteered to take David's place with Moe Shuble in the Qual and put on what some folks called one of the best Quals they have ever run. Kudo's guys!

The Am team of Davis Dautrell and Richard Cheatham had excellant tests, great time management and showed that short marks can be hellaciously tough marks in the last series. 

I'm amazed by the graciousness of people in this game. Hal Gierman offered to judge the Derby when the Open completed one series on Friday. Neal Cutsinger is a club member that could only help on Saturday, but quickly agreed to judge with Hal and take Sunday off as well. They had a great four series derby with good hard tests.

We were treated with the presence of the best gunner in the biz, Gary Noga. Thanks Gary and Kent Carter for your shooting prowess.

Finally, our bird boy team of Pepprs Ranch did a fabulous job in throwing birds. First time for this home for kids who have had a tough time in their life, and they never whined a bit while most of them layed in blinds in cold winds. Way to go guys.

Winning the trial with Roux was a hoot to say the least, and seeing him hammer the money bird in the last series was something I'll never forget. Thanks, Frank, for training the choco dog and sharing him with me as co owner.

Tim West
VP, Cimarron RC


----------



## Riverrun (Jun 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Roux’s owners and trainers, Frank and Debbie Price, and to Tim West for handling Roux to an Amateur win.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Thanks to all. Tim and the rest of the Cimarron folks did a great job. Very nice grounds and the Q judges did a fantastic job. It was one of the best I have run. 

Congrats to Bill Schrader and Newt on the Derby win and Suzie with a fourth. Hal and Neil put on a very nice, but tough test.

Hay Angie, I did the Am even got to run the land blind this time. Step on up and have a go at Rainey in the Q. 

Mike


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Congratulations to Hayley and David Killem and their 2 Auggie pups Newt and Susie for taking 1st and 4th place. 
Lyle


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I want to give props to Sylvia McClure and "Gracie", for the 3rd in their first Derby; EVER. Sylvia is one of the hardest working, NICEST people in this game.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim West said:


> Thanks for the kind words, yall.
> 
> A special thanks to our club members who worked their tails off all weekend. Frank and Debbie Price, Judy and Kent Carter and Mike Loggins, these folks are the backbone of our club...words can't express my gratitude for your hard work.
> 
> ...


Tim said it well. 

Also, thanks to Chris Payne and Gabe Withrow, both Oklahoma pros, for stepping up and working the derby for us. Without them it would have been completed about dark thirty Sunday night. 

And finally, a HUGE CONGRATS to co-owner and friend Tim West for guiding the choco hound to his first AA WIN. A special trait of Roux's is _his_ ability to communicate to his handler on the line. Tim read him perfectly throughout the trial and handled him flawlessly. That was a handler/dog team win if there ever was one. 

Frank Price


----------



## Toxey (May 17, 2006)

big congrats to Frank, Debbie, Tim and Roux!!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Congratulations to Sylvia McClure and Gracie
> 
> At their very first field trial, they brought home third place in what I heard was a VERY tough derby!!!!


Ditto on the congrats to Sylivia!!! Way to go!!! Where's the pictures???

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

DuckManiac said:


> Congratulations to Mike and Rainey.
> 
> Angie,
> 
> Rainey has placed in several Quals, has two 2nds but still has no win. I would keep double staking her until she either gets a blue or places in the Am. My Zia never did get a blue in the Qual and now that she placed in an Am I can’t run her in the minor stakes. It sure would have been nice to have a blue Qual ribbon to hang next Zia’s blue Derby ribbon. Those blue ribbons are awful hard to come by.


I agree - also the lessons you can learn handling, especially since this is your first FT dog......

FOM


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Tim West said:


> The Am team of Davis Dautrell and Richard Cheatham had excellant tests, great time management and showed that short marks can be hellaciously tough marks in the last series.


Tim, a big congrats on the WIN!

Glad we could send you Cajun Riviera's Davis Dautreuil as an Am judge. Davis has only been handling & training FT dogs for nearly 40 years and as I told ya, the man knows how to set up great test! 

Knowledge over politics works best everytime.


----------

